# Unable to Join Network on wireless router



## cyndessa (Jul 26, 2011)

ISP: Charter
Type: Cable
Routers: Belkin N150 & Linksys E1200
Devices: Laptop, ipad, desktop w/wireless card, hardwired desktop

I had random issues with the Belkin router. I was able to hard-wire connect via the router but very randomly my wifi signal would go out and I would be completely unable to connect to the router on any device. Now I am having the exact same issues with my new Linksys router.

Sometimes the wifi works and others I get "Unable to connect to network" or "Unable to join network". I have not yet noticed a pattern. 

Here are the things I have tried:
* Replace router with new router
* Remove encryption
* Change encryption types
* Restart both cable modem & router
* Factory reset of router
* Changed Channels
* Reboot of router from http://192.168.1.1 interface

The only other networks I see on my devices (other than mine) are all called 2WIRE490 and 2WIRE593.

I am at a complete loss as to what is wrong with my wifi signal. Any help or suggestions of what to try would be appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Dwonload inssider and look to see if any nearby residents are on the same wireless channel as your belkin if so change your channel so it is at least five channelss apart from other residents, link below.

inSSIDer - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## cyndessa (Jul 26, 2011)

inSSIDer is showing 4 wifi networks close by:

* RSSI -53 channel 11 Max Rate 54
* RSSI -55 channel 1 Max Rate 144(N)
* RSSI -64 channel 8 Max Rate 54
* RSSI -69 channel 5 Max Rate 54

Mine is 300(N)

My network is doing strange things. The amplitude is bouncing by a large amount. From ~60dB to ~10dB. The bouncing is a bit more stable when I have Channel 1 selected. Any other setting and the amplitude variation is rather large. Even on channel 1 it is slightly stable at -20dB but has spikes to -60dB.

The only settings I could get it to work yesterday are: 
Network Mode: Mixed
Channel Width: 20MHz only 
Channel: 1

Now this morning those settings no longer work for my wifi.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try setting the network mode to b and g only and channel width to auto.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

No disconnection issue using a direct connection? have you tested a wired connection to the Modem?


> I was able to hard-wire connect via the router but very randomly my wifi signal would go out and I would be completely unable to connect to the router on any device.


From the list that you have tried, I don't see if any firmware update is done. 

This need to be done from the router setting:


> Try setting the network mode to b and g only and channel width to auto.



Please let us know.


----------



## cyndessa (Jul 26, 2011)

I updated the firmware then changed the settings to b/g only and channel width auto. On channel 1 these settings worked for the evening.

Only again when I woke up it no longer worked. So I believe I'm noticing a pattern that happens over night some time before I wake up.

My internet works on the desktop when hooked up either directly to the router or the cable modem via ethernet cord. A quick speedtest @ speakeasy comes out similar either way.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is the router and computer in the same room when connecting to wi-fi?

Do you have any other wireless devices in the home that are close to the router such as dect 10 phone or other cordless types, microwaves or baby monitors that can interfere with wi-fi signal?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No one seems to be using Channel 6, pls. try that one and let us know.


----------



## cyndessa (Jul 26, 2011)

Channel 6 will not work at all for me.

The only wireless device I have currently hooked up is my mouse. Its one of those microsoft ones that come in different colors. I turned off all my other wireless stuff about a week ago in hopes that it would solve the problem.

No baby monitors or cordless phones. Microwave is in the kitchen about 10-15 meters away.

Could it be something my neighbor is doing? I'm in a townhome with a matching unit next to me.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Disable upnp on the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I am also with Charter....:grin:

How's your connection if it's wired directly to the Modem?

You might have another bad router, we'll see.
Install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Wireless mouse shouldn't be a problem.

Place the router in a different place the higher the better.


----------

